# Getting ready for NREMT Basic written - Massachusetts



## ITguy27 (Jan 14, 2014)

I took the EMT-B course at my local community college late last summer. I passed the hands on portion, but I didn't end up taking the written portion due to starting a new job, then the holidays, and now here I am several months have gone by.

I'm in the process of getting ready to start studying so I can take the written in a month or two. My question is what should I focus on rereading/studying up on? The book we used is "Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured 10th edition. I also still have access to jblearning.com

The first few chapters in the book go over EMS in general, safety and health, medical, legal, ethical issues. Should I be studying those sections as much as the actual medical portions of the book?  

I guess I'm just trying to figure out how best to spend my time studying. And what to focus on. A lot of the early chapters seem like common sense stuff, whereas the medical portions are where I could think to start as I don't come from a medical background all the words and terminology are new to me.


----------



## whatwedie4 (Jan 16, 2014)

ITguy27 said:


> I took the EMT-B course at my local community college late last summer. I passed the hands on portion, but I didn't end up taking the written portion due to starting a new job, then the holidays, and now here I am several months have gone by.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting ready to start studying so I can take the written in a month or two. My question is what should I focus on rereading/studying up on? The book we used is "Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured 10th edition. I also still have access to jblearning.com
> 
> ...



Hello, took the exam this week on the 13th and passed after my class had concluded the first week of November 2013.  However, being out of class for nearly two(2) months I was concerned about retaining info and purchased:
EMT Crash Course by Christopher Coughlin.  When purchased new it gives you access to a practice exam of 120 questions and also gives you an assessment of the areas you need to work on.  My book was purchased at B and N and it was printed 2013. Also check the NREMT Practice Quiz Resource Thread (unable to post link because of my post count)    I hope you find this useful.  Cheers!


----------



## ITguy27 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, I'll look into that. I really want to go ahead and finally get into EMS, I'm just really kicking myself for not taking the test when I was supposed to instead of putting it off for as long as I did. 

Basically I was banking on the new job working out, but I'm finding myself right back at square one (not really being engaged/enjoying what I do).

I have always had an interest in the medical field and now it's about time I suck it up and take my first step forward. My ultimate goal is medic.


----------



## wowmulewow (Jan 17, 2014)

You can go to the National Registry website, and purchase a Practice Scope Analysis for $5.  They will mail it to you, it contains their analysis from 2009(all tests are based on the 2009 analysis) in regards to what is "testable".  It will give you a breakdown of Trauma is XX% of the exam, Medical is XX%, etc.  Its a great tool to kind of see how the exam is laid out.


----------



## NelsonTitua (Jan 18, 2014)

*I just took my state written exam..*

I took it this past jan. 16th.. I know its not the same, but I didnt find it too hard. Only bad thing is I have to wait 4-8 weeks . I Feel confident though, I feel like I passed.


----------



## KAL (Jan 19, 2014)

ITguy27 said:


> I took the EMT-B course at my local community college late last summer. I passed the hands on portion, but I didn't end up taking the written portion due to starting a new job, then the holidays, and now here I am several months have gone by.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting ready to start studying so I can take the written in a month or two. My question is what should I focus on rereading/studying up on? The book we used is "Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured 10th edition. I also still have access to jblearning.com
> 
> ...



I would suggest that if you still have JBL learning, you should definitely get on there and take some of the practice EMT tests that they offer. They can be super helpful and can give you a realistic idea on what might be on the test and what you might need to go back over when it comes to studying. 

Another good tip that I can give you is to definitely make sure you are familiar with your ABC's as most of the EMT-B test revolves around "What should you do first?" scenario based questions.


----------



## ITguy27 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for all of the helpful information. I looked up the "practice scope analysis" and I have a question about it. It gave a percentage break down of the cooling topics: airway/respiration/ventilation, cardiology/resuscitation, trauma, medical/obstetrics,gyn, and ems ops. Those are the only categories that will be on the test? I understand a portion will be aimed at adult and a portion for infant/child, but my main questions is about the actual topics themselves. Obviously multiple chapters go over each topic, but I just want to make sure I learn what I need to do to pass the test and start down my ems career.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have not used any of the other resources that most people recommend so I cannot comment on those.
However, I am a big fan of the Navigate Test Prep app and recommend it to everybody preparing for the test.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/navigate-testprep-ems/id606535337?mt=8

The app is free and you get 10 questions from each domain. You can buy all 600+ questions for $30 or buy each domain individually (Oddly enough, sometimes it is cheaper to buy them individually, the prices vary from $1.99 to $4.99 for some reason).

The reason this app is so helpful is that after you answer each question, it explains the thinking behind each answer; why the right answer was best and why the others weren't. It helps you to process the concepts behind the questions. There is an assumption that your knowledge is pretty solid, but it will help to highlight areas that you are weak. 

Also, it is not a monthly subscription, it is always with you and is SUPER user friendly. If you've got 15 mins of down time, whip out your phone and answer 25 questions. I am always using it as a refresher.

All levels of EMS are represented (EMR thru Medic) and each set of questions can be bought as an in-app purchase.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 6, 2014)

I just took the test the end of January this year, the test I took seemed to be pretty equal across the board, preparation, medical assessment, trauma assessment, dealing with fractures, o2 administration, crew safety, I did not feel anything was new and not covered in the basic class I took.  I would suggest you go thru and do the chapter summaries as a test of your knowledge and work on what you seem to be the weakest on from there.


----------

